# Moving sale



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Moving for job. Dont want to lug the aquariums around and have a lot
of new stuff had just bought for new project that I cant use now

Will post pics soon and some other small lights and pumps

Feel free to call my cel: 832-758-5817 with questions or PM me.

100 gallon tall 48 X 18 X 28
with custom metal/cherry wood stand
bottom of tank is drilled for (2) 3/4" bulkheads already too.
$250









50 gallon 36 X 18 X 18 + 10gal tank
old with hard water stains but in good condition
$75

48" Corral Life light fixture with dual 150w metal Halide and dual 96W compact flour.
new in the box
$250

Artica DBA-075 titanium chiller
new in the box
$250


----------

